
Mind-Altering Cat Parasite Linked to Multiple Neurological Disorders - tomcam
http://www.sciencealert.com/mind-altering-parasite-transmitted-by-cats-linked-to-several-brain-disorders
======
jjtheblunt
Holy crap, the mandatory few months have passed since this entire fear-
uncertainty-doubt bologna gets re-pushed into the "news". This has been going
on for years now: it's like click farming, with rotation of the bologna like
rotating crops.

